

How one startup hacked Founder Showcase with 4 hours and $500 - rpsubhub
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/14/how-one-startup-hacked-founder-showcase-with-4-hours-and-500/

======
espaniol
Glad to see that you liked it. Thanks for sharing. Arie

------
ohadfrankfurt
Great story, Amazing company!

